# Maltese needs home in Suffolk VA Rescue?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...394.125859484157369&type=1&comment_id=1432853

This Maltese (sorry I don't have a better link/picture) was found in Suffolk, Virginia. Here's the quote from Lost & Found Dogs Virginia: "SUFFOLK, VA--FOUND FEMALE DOG
This is "Angel." She was found on my porch Sept. 20, I have tried to find her owners but no luck. Angel is such a sweet dog. She has been groomed as her hair was so long and matted. The groomer said she appears to be Maltese with maybe a little poodle mix (?), weighes about 8 pounds and I would say is about 1 and 1/2 years old. Angel is an Angel, she is so lovable, well mannered. Please contact Suffolk Humane Society at 757-538-3030 if you know this dog. We will put you in touch with the finder. She was found in Suffolk."


For the Maltese rescue groups out there....it appears that the Malt is still with the finder, but do we have a rescue group that can step in if the need arises? I can drive to Suffolk to do the "pull" and transport if needed, just need to know where there is a foster or forever home available. Any thoughts?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope someone will find her, but I think they should take her to the vet and find out her age and maybe a better guess at her breed. I don't think she is maltese or poodle. Her muzzle is too broad. JMO. But if someone is looking for a rescue doggie, she looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

bump. Rescue help?


----------

